# Siezed Steering



## guitarfish (Jan 13, 2009)

Need some help.It's not the cable but the ram in the tilt tube.'05  Merc 60 FS.Shot in some new grease,warmed it up with a heat gun,tapped on it with a hammer and block of wood.It moved a little but not much.I had a buddy suggest removing the grease fitting and shooting in some PB Blaster to break up the hardened grease.What do my fellow Microskiffers think?Any tips or tricks would be much appreciated.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Regular occurrence on many outboards.
Pages and pages of solutions on the web.

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source=hp&q=loosen+steering+ram+from+tilt+tube&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=bcdf8cbbf06dc4f


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i'd try removing the grease fitting and hitting with the pb blaster. carefull with the heat, you dont want to make it worse  to help keep this from happening in the future store the boat with the ram retracted and keep the grease fresh


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

This happened to my buddies johnson.
It took some grease, a hammer, a long flat head and some hammering.
We managed to get it out and regreased it and its been perfect since.


----------

